# African Rock Python



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

View attachment 117973
I think the picture really explains by itself why you do not want or need a Rock Python in the average home. This is one of my females, 4 years old...and still growing strong. This is one of my "tame" ones guys..and I want you to note I still have my hands in place at her neck in case she tries _*anything*_ while I had her out for the pic....especially since two of the kids wanted to help!


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

damn thats a big snake


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

THAT friends is a rock python.

What I have is NOT that snake.

I don't know how that got started, lol. PLEASE STOP PM'ING ME PEOPLE. I do NOT have a rock python!









Rock pythons can be downright nasty. A local herp zoo her is breeding for temperment. (Controvertial topic in itself.) But they have a big female and a big male that are INCREDIBLY tame. Third or fourth generation captive bred I believe. And incredibly docile. There have actually been people from other centers in the world that have come to see these two as they are far from the norm with rocks.

I believe rock pythons are responsible for 4 of the 10 documented cases of a snake eating a person.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

_"I believe rock pythons are responsible for 4 of the 10 documented cases of a snake eating a person."_

Common area of misunderstanding, misconception, debate, arguement and photo shopped pictures!

There are *ZERO* documented cases of snakes *EATING* a person.
Zilch, Nada, Bubkiss. There _are_ *SEVERAL DEATHS * documented, however.


----------



## ronnie (Jul 21, 2005)

nice


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

CrocKeeper said:


> _"I believe rock pythons are responsible for 4 of the 10 documented cases of a snake eating a person."_
> 
> Common area of misunderstanding, misconception, debate, arguement and photo shopped pictures!
> 
> ...


Really? I thought there were 10 documented cases... My bad.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Awsome Snake, how long is it, and how big around?


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

No worries Mettle..like I said, COMMON area of misconception!

Then, as I said , there are SEVERAL DEATHS...so I am not sure it can't eat you is consolation after it killed you.......









We can go over the cases in detail if everyone wants to...and point out how it has almost always been the peoples fault....(*EVERY* CASE IN THE US HAS BEEN HUMAN ERROR)

That female is 14 feet, and weighs about 45 pounds. She has eaten meals as large as 25 pound pot-bellied pigs....which is a considerable undertaking, but normally is fed several 10 pound rabbits...I will work on getting some pics up of some of the Indians (Burms are includedhere), Retics, Olives, Papuans, Scrubs, etc....a bunch of the "you do _*not * _ want these" snakes.....


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

Awesome pic Croc!!! Keep up the great work

The pic with the kids makes me thing "Git er' Doneeeeeeeeeeeeeeee"


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Hmm... Maybe I am thinking of something else and misinterpreted the language/wording. It was probably snakes having killed humans in the wild or something to that effect.

And humans are stupid. Snakes know how they operate. They're instinct and a bit of learned behaviour. We get lazy. And moronic. And underqualified individuals take on endeavours that are beyond the scope of their skills. Then all of a sudden you have dead people... No big surprise. But I call it natural selection. The stupid have to weed themselves out somehow.


----------



## studmuffin992 (Feb 27, 2006)

nice big snake


----------



## bigboi (May 3, 2006)

Nice snake croc


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

how many snakes do you have CK?


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Including animals out on loans for display and breeding...approaching the 1,200 mark....
Too many is the answer my wife shouted....(...not enough I say....)..but I have actually decreased the number of snakes I have (was around 1,600). There is a point when you have to either get more help to keep things feeding and cleaning schedules maintained, or get rid of some snakes..









All my venomous species are in TX at our facility along with the crocs, and some of the caiman, with the TN facility housing the boas, pythons, misc. colubrids, varanids, iguanids, caiman, and all my fish and amphibs. I have a bunch of inverts, and we breed our own rodents (mice and rats) as well as rabbits and pot-bellies. The rodents actually bring in money as I wholesale to several others for their feed needs as well...
We also have Ratites..although no where near as many as I used to, and I sold off almost the entire bird collection in general (too many to list), as well as many of the mammals, but I still have some odd mammals (some of them out on loan as well).
My wife has three cats, and Great Dane. Aside form being busier than most can imagine, this entire machine is run by the fact we have 5 kids at home, and of course I have a few kids I pay by the hour to help out when they can...
Health Issues demanded the selling of a lot of the collection long story, and a private one really...but it was at one time one hell of a collection...and compared to the average keeper, still is.
Wow, sorry, more info than you wanted I am sure....


----------



## studmuffin992 (Feb 27, 2006)

CrocKeeper said:


> Including animals out on loans for display and breeding...approaching the 1,200 mark....
> Too many is the answer my wife shouted....(...not enough I say....)..but I have actually decreased the number of snakes I have (was around 1,600). There is a point when you have to either get more help to keep things feeding and cleaning schedules maintained, or get rid of some snakes..
> 
> 
> ...


So u keep all these animals for ur own personal pleasure or u keep them as a job breeding and selling etc ur making a living out of it? Where are u frm u must have some piece of land 2 keep all these animals.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

I have a consultation business among other things, and while I do occasionally sell some surplus animals I do not "breed" for the public market, nor do I endorse the keeping of many of the species I have to the general market. 
Plenty of people have the ability to keep things, and I feel that anyone should be able to have anything they want to keep_ *IF THEY CAN DO SO RESPONSIBLY AND ETHICALLY*_. I have property and facilities in two states (_that was stated in the post_) and the collection is definately the result of more than just keeping..eventually the goal is to get a Living Museum of Natural History of the ground...and leave something behind when I am ash and sand.


----------



## studmuffin992 (Feb 27, 2006)

CrocKeeper said:


> I have a consultation business among other things, and while I do occasionally sell some surplus animals I do not "breed" for the public market, nor do I endorse the keeping of many of the species I have to the general market.
> Plenty of people have the ability to keep things, and I feel that anyone should be able to have anything they want to keep_ *IF THEY CAN DO SO RESPONSIBLY AND ETHICALLY*_. I have property and facilities in two states (_that was stated in the post_) and the collection is definately the result of more than just keeping..eventually the goal is to get a Living Museum of Natural History of the ground...and leave something behind when I am ash and sand.


very good it would be interesting 2 see ur facilities and be shown around and to also see all the animals its good what ur doing and hope it all works out for u wudnt mind viewin ur living natural museum if u get if off the ground.
Paul.


----------

